# Gnats



## bwright

As the spring starts to warm up, we start getting what I have always called gnats. Tiny little bugs flying in a cloud. If you run in to them, they follow you around flying in your eyes, nose etc. a royal pain.

What gets rid of them? We do not have standing water anywhere, if that matters?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bwright said:


> As the spring starts to warm up, we start getting what I have always called gnats. Tiny little bugs flying in a cloud. If you run in to them, they follow you around flying in your eyes, nose etc. a royal pain.
> 
> What gets rid of them? We do not have standing water anywhere, if that matters?


Man that is so funny you said that. I was coming on here tonight to ask about gnats. We have them all over the place. I'm not sure what to do about them. Hopefully one of the "much smarter than me" people will respond.


----------



## BadDad

I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.


----------



## Dico112lr4

BadDad said:


> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.


Second this. I put it down every 4 weeks.


----------



## sanders4617

I had no clue that Talstar would kill gnats as well. Good to know as 1 extra benefit to spraying Talstar.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

BadDad said:


> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.


Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.


----------



## RDZed

This doesnt catch wasps for s---, but damn does it catch gnats....

https://www.lowes.com/pd/TERRO-Reusable-Wasp-Fly-Trap/1000329089

I filled it with gnats in 2 days.


----------



## Austinite

Permethrin. Safe to use inside and outside. Non staining and long lasting.


----------



## JWAY

TN Hawkeye said:


> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.
Click to expand...

Yes, both contain 7.9% Bifenthrin. 
FMC originally developed it but many companies have versions of it so patent must be expired.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

JWAY said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both contain 7.9% Bifenthrin.
> FMC originally developed it but many companies have versions of it so patent must be expired.
Click to expand...

Awesome. I used BIfen I/T last year and we had virtually no mosquitos or gnats around our back deck. I'll be doing it again this year. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both contain 7.9% Bifenthrin.
> FMC originally developed it but many companies have versions of it so patent must be expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. I used BIfen I/T last year and we had virtually no mosquitos or gnats around our back deck. I'll be doing it again this year. Thank you for the reply.
Click to expand...

I'm definitely doing this!


----------



## bosox_5

Do you spray the lawn? The deck? Vertical surfaces? The Children? Small woodland creatures? Everything?


----------



## pennstater2005

bosox_5 said:


> Do you spray the lawn? The deck? Vertical surfaces? The Children? Small woodland creatures? Everything?


Yes :lol:

Except the children (small woodland creatures are in play)


----------



## bosox_5

I just re-read the label for Bifen (that's what I have at my house right now). It doesn't give me a rate for gnats outside (in the lawn specifically). What is the lowest rate in oz per gallon you would mix? I have 19K of lawn and a 4 gallon backpack sprayer to spray with.


----------



## BadDad

TN Hawkeye said:


> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.
Click to expand...

Yup I would have bought that instead of a large amount of talstar p if I did more research, saved some cash.


----------



## bwright

I put Talstar down (AI Bifenthrin 0.2% ) as granules on the lawn. I did not use an edge guard, so it should also have gone on to the pine straw in the beds around the house. Still have these little pests.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JWAY

bwright said:


> I put Talstar down (AI Bifenthrin 0.2% ) as granules on the lawn. I did not use an edge guard, so it should also have gone on to the pine straw in the beds around the house. Still have these little pests.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You may want to try the liquid version. I've had very few gnats and mosquito's since my liquid app at 1 oz/M. Applied to entire lawn, perimeter of the house 3 feet up and 3 feet out from the house exterior walls and entire vertical walls of the back patio.

They were plentiful last year, the mosquito's would actually chase me around the yard and dive bomb any exposed skin.


----------



## doogie89

bwright said:


> I put Talstar down (AI Bifenthrin 0.2% ) as granules on the lawn. I did not use an edge guard, so it should also have gone on to the pine straw in the beds around the house. Still have these little pests.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I put down the Ortho Home Defense for lawns granules, which is about 0.2% Bifenthrin. I have not noticed any effect on the gnats in my lawn. They are still flying around, especially just above the surface of the lawn. I am going to buy some Talstar P to put down since it is a much stronger concentration.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

We had a little get together last night. Sort of an end of the school year thing for the kids to go wild and play with their friends. The adults sat on the back deck and the gnats were horrible. I sprayed BIfen I/T at 1 oz per gallon everywhere this afternoon. My wife and I sat out there until about 8pm just now and there were almost no gnats or mosquitos. I'll spray again in about a month but I'm a believer. I would highly recommend this if you have gnat issues.


----------



## ThomasPI

Good to know, we get the no-see-ums here and they are brutal and u. CANNOT see the jokers.


----------



## BigBadJohn

I know most here are the DIY types, but I get my yard fogged every 3 weeks for mosquitoes. I use Mosquito Joe, which I believe is a national franchise. They guarantee against mosquitoes and will come back to retreat for free if needed in between regular treatments. I rarely need them to come back.

They don't guarantee against gnats, but it does have a noticeable impact on them, as well.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> This doesnt catch wasps for s---, but damn does it catch gnats....
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/TERRO-Reusable-Wasp-Fly-Trap/1000329089
> 
> I filled it with gnats in 2 days.


I like it...


----------



## Highyellow1

BadDad said:


> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.


What pack are you using?


----------



## BadDad

Highyellow1 said:


> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use talstar p to get rid of them for several weeks. I used to use big box store hose end sprayer stuff but it don't last long. I now use talstar p in my batter back pack sprayer whenever I'm spraying some fertilizer or weed spray. Just don't spray anything that flowers or your trees if you don't want to kill bees. My lawn gets it and bees are all over my flowers and trees.
> 
> 
> 
> What pack are you using?
Click to expand...

My4sons

https://www.my4sons.biz/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwov3nBRDFARIsANgsdoETh4WtsJj-AtFULpxTuEFbvMMTbj7BxGZZGpbeoZ2NDuDyIvV9Qf8aAtjGEALw_wcB


----------



## Highyellow1

So wait...when treating for mosquitoes and gnats using talstar P or something similar I thought you needed a fogger? Or does the My4Sons pack fog as well?

What pack are you using?
[/quote]

My4sons

https://www.my4sons.biz/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwov3nBRDFARIsANgsdoETh4WtsJj-AtFULpxTuEFbvMMTbj7BxGZZGpbeoZ2NDuDyIvV9Qf8aAtjGEALw_wcB
[/quote]


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Highyellow1 said:


> So wait...when treating for mosquitoes and gnats using talstar P or something similar I thought you needed a fogger? Or does the My4Sons pack fog as well?
> 
> What pack are you using?


My4sons

https://www.my4sons.biz/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwov3nBRDFARIsANgsdoETh4WtsJj-AtFULpxTuEFbvMMTbj7BxGZZGpbeoZ2NDuDyIvV9Qf8aAtjGEALw_wcB
[/quote]
[/quote]
I use the generic for Telstar P (bifenthrin 7.9 or 7.8 can't remember exactly) and spray through my back pack sprayer. I've seen very good results with it. Just make sure you spray the underside of anything that mosquitos and gnats can chill on during the day. Actually I don't know if gnats hang out on the underside of stuff but mosquitos do. I haven't sprayed my lawn with it but other have with good results.


----------



## Tmank87

A fogger is especially useful because it will blow the foliage up (and all over) to get good coverage everywhere. As mentioned, mosquitos tend to live on the underside of leaves so its vital to hit those spots. That's the real nice part of a fogger IMO. The downside is that it can be a bit of a misty mess for the operator.


----------



## Highyellow1

Tmank87, makes sense! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tmank87

You bet. If you get a fogger be prepared to wear some PPE!


----------



## BenC

I have a confession to make. I put a little Bifen into one of those Black Flag foggers along with the Black Flag product and fogged it on. Sent everything including the horse flies packing.


----------



## craigdt

I would like a fogger, but have used either my Northstar tow behind sprayer, or recently, the 24v Chapin backpack sprayer. Just try to focus on the bottom of leaves.

My wife noticed while she was painting Roundup on some grass last night, that a bunch of gnats were flying out of the grass. I think its time to make a broadcast application of Bifenthrin.


----------



## TonyC

BenC said:


> I have a confession to make. I put a little Bifen into one of those Black Flag foggers along with the Black Flag product and fogged it on. Sent everything including the horse flies packing.


Guilty! I did the same and the heat element of the BF Fogger got a little gum'd up, so keep an eye on the ratio & flow rate. But, it worked from what I could tell.

Broke down an bought the Backpack Blower Fogger/Duster yesterday.

*MOSQUITOES ARE NOT WELCOME!*


----------



## Dkrem

BadDad said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would BIfen I/T work about the same? I think it's the generic for Talstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I would have bought that instead of a large amount of talstar p if I did more research, saved some cash.
Click to expand...

I use the Bifen XTS product, it is a little over 3X more concentrated (25.1% vs 7.9%) so it costs even less per mixed gallon. The only downside is that it isn't labeled for indoor use because of the oil based carrier (I'm guessing it can stain surfaces).


----------

